
Russian Hackers Stole NSA Tools from Contractor Who Used Kaspersky Software - some1else
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/investigations/russian-hackers-stole-nsa-tools-contractor-who-used-kaspersky-software-n808101
======
some1else
Why would he bring classified malware anywhere near an anti-virus? Isn't it
the job of AV software to detect and report new cases of malware?

